# Daisy finally kidded!



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

I went outside to hang out the wash and heard a ruckus coming from the barn. It was Sadie letting me know that her triplet sister had just kidded! Sadie kidding twins last Monday. I had just checked Daisy an hour earlier and am bummed that I missed the deliver but am glad that everything went well and they seem healthy.

Mama Daisy and her kids









Bullseye  - 5lbs 2oz big boy!


















Buttercup  - 4lbs 2oz


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Congrats on your new herd members!

How fun to have kids in the fall...
I have to wait until spring...it seems a looooonnnnggg time away.

They look really cute.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!!! :applaud: How exciting!!! :kidblue: :kidred: Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable  Glad that all went well, sorry she snuck them past you :hug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

toooo cute!! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, they are cutie-pies! Congratulations!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congrats! They are so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations! They are adorable! :stars:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

So cute !
Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable congrats....... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## ThatsJustJessi (Sep 28, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Congrats!!! :applaud: How exciting!!! :kidblue: :kidred: Are you keeping any of them?


These are our second set and I know we won't be able to keep all the babies however it's going to be hard to get rid of them I know! Yes, we are planning on keeping these two. I think the buckling in particular has really neat markings.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

How adorable! And you're keeping them too! What fun! I love the little buckling's markings too -- and the doeling! (See? I'll never be able to part with any kids we have born here. I'll never be able to decide!)


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh.. they come out smart and capable. They are so cute! Love the pictures. They look good and healthy too!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

congrats! How adorable...I have a doe to kid in a couple months and can't wait...the rest are due in spring and yes it is A LOOOOOOOONG time away


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

They are adorable!! I love their markings. We have a Buttercup too. She came with her name, but I think it is adorable.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Congrats on the beautiful babies from your sneaky doe! :leap:


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

How cute ! Congratulations


----------

